# Welche Spiegelreflexkamera?



## Uli_87 (18. November 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Ich möchte ein paar Tipps von Experten Fotografen haben:

Ich will mir eine Spiegelreflexkamera kaufen, das wäre meine erste. Mit dieser gehe ich ziemlich oft, Wildtiere fotografieren (Steinböcke, Gämse, ...). Die fotos mache ich meistens ca. 100m entfernt. Kann mir jemand ein guter Tipp zu einer Fotokamera und einem Obejktiv geben?

Vielen Dank
Gruss
Uli


----------



## Sprint (18. November 2008)

Wenn du viel Tierfotografie machst, brauchst du wahrscheinlich einen sehr schnellen Autofocus. Da ist Nikon im Moment absolut führend. Nachteil bei Nikon ist der doch recht hohe Preis und, genauso wie bei Canon, die in das Objektiv gelegte Ant-Shake-Funktion. 
Das, zusammen mit den immer kleiner werdenden Gehäusen und den kleinen Suchern, war für mich auch der Grund, vor ein paar Monaten von Canon auf Pentax umzusteigen. Wenn du also keinen extrem schnellen Autofocus brauchst, wäre meine Empfehlung Pentax. Die Preise sind akzeptabel, die Gerätequalität hervorragend und vor allem sitzt die Anti-Shake-Funktion in der Kamera. D.h. daß du die Funktion mit praktische jedem Objektiv nutzen kannst. Und du bezahlst es im Endeffekt nur ein Mal, nicht wie bei den beiden anderen mit jedem Objektiv aufs Neue (sofern es das mit den jeweiligen Objektiv überhaupt gibt).
Bei den Objektiven kommt es darauf an, wie lichtstark es sein muß und was du letztlich ausgeben willst. Wovon ich absolut abrate, sind diese universalen Super-Zoom von z.B. 18 - 300 mm. Sowas kann immer nur ein mehr oder weniger guter Kompromiß sein. Lieber ein Standardzoom 18 - 50, eines für die mittlere Länge 50 - 200 und dann eine gute Festbrennweite im Bereich von 300 bis 500 mm.


----------



## Uli_87 (18. November 2008)

Hallo Sprint und Danke für deine schnelle Antwort,

- Ein schnelles autofocus wäre eigentlich nicht schlecht, da man da manchmal ziemlich schnell sein muss um ein Foto zu machne!

- Anti-Shake-Funktion, kenne ich nicht. Ich nehme mal an das es hilfreich ist wenn man ein Bild in bewegung macht. Wenn es das ist, wäre es sicher auch wichtig!

- Objektive sollten mir eine gute Qualität, aber auch ziemlich hohen Zoom, da ich meistens ca. 100 m. entfernt bin!

Könnte ich das genaue Modell und Objektiv wissen was gut wäre? 
Hat jemand andere Meinungen?

Vielen Dank
Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Leola13 (18. November 2008)

Hai,

- Anti Shake schützt vor Verwackelungen bei Aufnahmen ohne Stativ. Natürlich nur in begrenztem Umfang.
Wenn du ein lichstarkes Objektiv hast, ist diese Funktion nicht ganz so wichtig.

Von einem Zoom (mit einem grossen Bereich) würde ich dir auch abraten.

Um bei Nikon zu bleiben (abhängig von deinem Geldbeutel) :

D200  gebarucht bei ebay ab ca. 500 €
D300  body ca. 1300 €
D700  body ca. 2000 €

Objektiv VR 70-200 1:2,8  ca. 1800 €
Objektiv        24-70   1:2,8  ca. 1600 €


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sprint (18. November 2008)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> - Anti Shake schützt vor Verwackelungen bei Aufnahmen ohne Stativ. Natürlich nur in begrenztem Umfang.
> Wenn du ein lichstarkes Objektiv hast, ist diese Funktion nicht ganz so wichtig.



Ich würde in jedem Fall zur Anti-Shake Funktion raten (soweit möglich), um auch mal mit einem schweren Objektiv aus der Hand fotografieren zu können. Da deine Zielobjekte wohl nicht auf der Wiese neben deinem Haus rumstehen, ist auch immer die Überlegung, ob ein schweres Stativ immer mitgenommen werden muß. Da hilft das Anti-Shake immer. In dem Zusammenhang würde ich dir empfehlen, dir gleich auch den Gorilla-Pod zu kaufen. Kostet für SLRs ca 50 €, ist winzig klein und hält auch an Ästen und Zäunen.
Meine Empfehlung für Nikon war eben auf den SEHR schnellen Autofocus bezogen. Bei einem Freund von mir bringt das hauptsächlich was, wenn er Vögel (im Flug) fotografiert. Ich denke mal, daß die meisten Gemsen u.ä. sich nicht so schnell bewegen.  Damit wollte ich aber nicht sagen, daß die anderen Kameras langsam sind. Ich habe mit meiner Pentax eine Person auf einer Schaukel fotografiert und der Autofocus war für mich ausreichend schnell. Zumal man ja beliebig viele Fotos in Serie machen kann. Ein paar davon passen dann immer.

Bei tekade.de (da hab ich meine K10D gekauft) gibt es die 
Pentax K20D Body für 628 €
mit 18-55 und 50-200 für 829 €
mit 18-55 und 55-300 für 945 €

Pentax 300mm F4 für 928 €
Sigma 70-299 F2.8 für 609 €

Ist aber wie gesagt immer davon abhängig, was du fotografieren willst. Und natürlich auch, was du ausgeben willst. Es macht natürlich keinen Sinn, über Objektive für 1000 und mehr zu diskutieren, wenn du insgesamt nicht mehr als z.B. 1000 € ausgeben willst. Deshalb die Gegenfrage, wie hoch dein Budget liegt?


----------



## Uli_87 (18. November 2008)

Danke für eure Antworte,

Ich möchte es so billig wie es geht haben, aber mit ausreichender Qualität. hab so um die 1000€ gedacht inkl. Objektiv. 
Was ist dann mit der Nikon D60? Warum ist die so billig? Was hat die nicht die andere haben?

P.S. ich bestelle meistens von digitec.ch! Falls Ihr zeit und lust hat, wäre es cool wenn ihr was empfehlen könnt

Gruss
Uli


----------



## Sprint (18. November 2008)

Der Unterschied liegt in verschiedenen Ausstattungsmerkmalen wie Geschwindigkeit, ISO Bereich, Display Größe, Auflösung. Das macht zu einem großen Teil den Preis einer Kamera aus. Ob die D60 aber auch die Geschwindigkeit der größeren Modelle bringt, weiß ich nicht!
Bei dem Budget von ca. 1000 € würde ich dir zur Pentax K20D mit 18-55 und 55-300 raten. z.B. bei tekade.
Super lichtstarke Objektive sind in dem Preisbereich natürlich nicht zu bekommen. In diesem Paket hast du aber ein gute Brennweite, die gerade in deinem Bereich, wo du nicht so nah ran kommst, sehr hilfreich ist. Die fehlende Lichtstärke kannst du etwas ausgleichen, wenn du die ISO Zahl etwas hochdrehst. Die K200 oder die K-m würde ich nicht empfehlen. Die entsprechen eher der D60.
Ich habe mal bei digitec reingeschaut. Das Paket mit 18-200 Objektiven haben die auch für einen guten Preis, aber bis zum 10-300 Paket sind gerade mal 130 € Unterschied, aber der Brennweitengewinn ist gewaltig.
Vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit, die Kameras bei einem Fachhändler mal zu probieren. Da kannst du dann die Geschwindigkeit und Handhabung mal testen und evtl. macht er dir ja auch einen guten Preis.

EDIT: Habe gerade eine Mail von einem Bekannten bekommen, der auf Nikon umsteigt. Der wird sich die D300 kaufen, eben wegen der Geschwindigkeit. Die kleineren sagt er, erreichen bei weitem nicht die Autofocus Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Uli_87 (18. November 2008)

Danke sehr,

Dachte mir es wäre ein wenig billiger als ich die D60 gesehen habe 

Gruss
Uli


----------



## petrili (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,
wie lange fotografierst du schon? Mir scheint es extrem wichtig zu sein bevor man in dieses schöne Hobby viel Geld investiert sicher zu sein dass man auch wirklich dabei bleibt um nicht zu viel Geld im Nachhinein zu verlieren. Ich persönlich finde das wenn man eine nwirklich schnellen AF braucht (keine Ahnung wie schnell die Tierchen rumrennen die du knipst^^) wärst du zwar mit der D300 sehr gut bedient aber das sprengt deinen Rahmen deutlich. Evtl bietet sich die Möglichkeit sich mal eine Kamera zu leihen um zu sehen wie du damit zu Recht kommst. Eine kostengünstige aber schon etwas ältere Alternative bei Nikon wäre evtl die D80. Sei dir aber im Klaren darüber das mit dem Kauf einer DSLR das Geld ausgeben erst anfängt (meistens)


----------



## Klein0r (22. März 2009)

Ich hab ne D80 mit 70-300 VR - da biste bei ca. 1000€ neu (aus DE)

Reicht wenn gutes Wetter ist - sonst muss man schon stark mit ISO hoch.
Ich bin aber in jedem Fall zufrieden

So eine D700 mit 70-200 2.8 VR kostet nicht nur ne Ecke mehr, sondern hat auch weniger Brennweite.
Dafür hat man halt sehr viel mehr Lichtstärke - das kommt dir bei stärker bewölktem Himmel schon entgegen.
Aber die Kombination wiegt auch nen ganzen Teil mehr!

lg


----------



## chmee (23. März 2009)

Da Klein0r den Thread nochmal rausgeholt hat :

Wildtiere fotografieren : Meiner Erachtens hängt es nicht so stark vom Body ab, sondern eher vom Objektiv, aber es stimmt, größere/teurere Bodies fokussieren schneller. Bedenke auch, dass sich die Objektivbrennweite an einer Crop-Kamera um einen Faktor verlängert, zB 300mm an einer Canon 450D um den Faktor 1,6 -> 480mm.

*Hohe Brennweite* (200-300mm), Zoom oder Festbrennweite ?
*Lichtstark* ( um hohe Verschlußzeiten zu bekommen ) - Mittelklasse f5,6, f4 oder sehr teuer f2,8
IS - VR - AS - *Antishake* hilft, um bei kritischen Lichtverhältnissen doch noch ein scharfes Bild zu erhalten.
*Schneller Fokus* - USM (Canon) , HSM (Sigma), AF-S ( Nikon ) etc..

Aber es könnte sein, dass ( wenn das Objekt ständig auf 100m+ entfernt ist ), der AF ausgeschaltet werden kann und Du auf "unendlich" stellst, so dass der schnelle AF nicht soo wichtig sein muss.

Entscheidungshilfen :
Nikon - http://www.dslr-forum.de/forumdisplay.php?f=155
Canon - http://www.dslr-forum.de/forumdisplay.php?f=153

mfg chmee


----------



## Klein0r (23. März 2009)

Sorry hatte garnicht gesehen das der schon so alt ist 
Stand auch recht weit oben - wohl wenig los im Forum hier 

Gibts schon ne Entscheidung oder sogar ne Cam, Uli_87?
Das DSLR-Forum kann ich empfehlen - sehr kompetente Leute da - wenn auch manchmal etwas überheblich 

lg


----------



## chmee (23. März 2009)

Klein0r hat gesagt.:


> ..wenn auch manchmal etwas überheblich..



 Ein Problem jeden Fachforums. Aber ich bin auch gleich ins Fettnäpfchen 

mfg chmee


----------

